# new free Netscape Webmail 250mb limit.



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

new Netscape Webmail 250mb limit.

http://ncmail.netscape.com/


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Heh. Apparently I already have an account there that I don't exactly remember registering for.


----------

